
Facebook fired all their Trending editors - coloneltcb
http://qz.com/768122/facebook-fires-human-editors-moves-to-algorithm-for-trending-topics/
======
Cozumel
'According to sources, the Trending team’s editorial staff were alerted at 4pm
that they were being fired—as the news of Facebook’s switch to algorithms
first broke—and were asked to leave the building by 5pm. The contractors (all
of whom were at the company less than 1.5 years) were given severance equal to
pay through September 1, plus two weeks, sources say.'

Given how much they were all apparently complaining though (
[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/17/facebook-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/17/facebook-
trending-news-team-curators-toxic-work-environment) ) they must have seen it
coming!

------
babesh
I doubt there is an objective news. That is the first fallacy. It's just
Facebook trying to grab more of the attention pie.

